# Which frogs? - Exo Terra 30x30x45



## Ph1l (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi all,

So I have been building a new viv for my crestie (http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/1054613-crested-gecko-1st-planted-viv.html if anyone's interested) and his old Exo Terra 30x30x45 is going spare. 

I've started designing a new build for this including small waterfall/mossy wet area and I think it would be ideal for small frogs of some description. 

This would be my first time keeping frogs so lots of advice would be great but I'm thinking perhaps 2 dart frogs would be good in here? Not sure what breed so hoping someone can help here with some good to start with. I've always wanted red eyed tree frogs but I'm not sure this tank is big enough to keep them? 

I've been looking into bumblebee dart frogs but am seeking advice before making a decision. All and any help much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

get a bigger viv :lol2:

scrap the water feature it'll become a ugly rock that doesnt work lol. Leucomelas (bumblebee) are one of the boldest darts i own, sure others will agree and they like a big space really, i have two in a 60x45x60 and they use every inch of it. they also are regarded as more arboreal than other darts and i'd suggest making use of the vertical space as much as you can. as for the arboreal arguement, well thats another convo, frogs natural landscape isnt exactly a smooth flat floor, so arboreal or terrestrial really doesnt for me stick, they traverse over roots and rocks etc which are three times bigger than our tanks. i personal would suggest getting a viv for the frog rather than getting a frog to stick in a spare viv.


----------



## frogworlduk (Mar 27, 2009)

you could at a REAL PUSH maybe look at e.tricolor slightly smaller but again would probably prefer a bigger tank.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

As Joe says, PLEASE don`t.
Not even Tricolors.
The viv is just too small.
You could easily enough pick up a larger exo terra among the ads, on gumtree or something similar.


Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Phil, Joe(meefloaf) has already covered my view on this one,I'll go left field,and say simply this,get all your culturing sorted before you go further,if you don't like it you won't have spent much and you have no pressure to get it right before frogs! As a wise man once said..get a bigger viv:2thumb:

good luck kiddo

Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

What people also don`t seem to realise Stu is that with a larger viv they will enjoy their frogs just as much as the frogs would love the extra space.
Okay, without having a viv sat there it`s maybe not so easy to know, but it has been mentioned loads in the past.
The frogs will be happier, they`ll be more inclined to move about meaning they should be seen a lot more making the frog keeping experience a lot better.


Mike


----------



## Ph1l (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok, advice taken  I'll sell this one and get a bigger viv, my plan has always been to get frogs i just wanted to know if this was ok in the existing spare kit i already had  I am in no rush at all and would much rather get something better than just use what ive got if that's going to be better for the frogs..

Thanks all for the advice.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

depends on the space you've got, but i've just done a 60 cube to house my two groups in (2+3), and i know mike has a large tank for his.





















You could use the exo for a quarantine tank, a nice layer of orchid bark, a bit of soil mix and a nice leaf litter layer and then have some cork tubes leaning into the corner etc here's a pic of my leuc quarantine, now has a few extra plants in


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

It's only 130 gallon Joe:whistling 2:


Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> What people also don`t seem to realise Stu is that with a larger viv they will enjoy their frogs just as much as the frogs would love the extra space.
> Okay, without having a viv sat there it`s maybe not so easy to know, but it has been mentioned loads in the past.
> The frogs will be happier, they`ll be more inclined to move about meaning they should be seen a lot more making the frog keeping experience a lot better.
> 
> ...


Oh I'm with you mate 100%, I went slightly off topic first up 'cause joe was already sorting,didn't actually see your post kiddo,second thought we'd give our new mate something to do while he's finding something bigger.:2thumb:

Phil you might want to look into the ent viv design rather than exo,better suited for darts as another side note. Phil once these darts settle in they are active little guys,even the damn tiny tiny ones,this is why mike and joe are steering you here(I keep 5 leucs in a 60cube too mate). In many ways I think darts are so attractive to keepers not only because of the spell binding colours ,but also their behaviour. They are not only comical to watch ,but you also have the courtship breeding behaviours which are fascinating and downright amazing too. But as joe has illustrated just a big viv isn't enough it still has to be put together in a way that the frogs can have maximum use from it. So the background(however that is done) and internal branches are all part of the set up,ie how the internal space available is made use of is very important,many levels ect.

good luck kiddo.

Stu


----------



## Ph1l (Feb 26, 2013)

Are there any UK suppliers of ENT vivs? Ill take a look! 

Ill get some designs of what i was thinking drawn on sketchup so you guys can take a look and see what you think.

I'm quite excited to make a phib build, the whole tank will be utilized, i can assure. I have some big plans! :flrt: I love building vivs


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

dms vivaria and richie over at rainforest vivs are the only UK suppliers of the ent glass vivs in the uk that i know of


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> What people also don`t seem to realise Stu is that with a larger viv they will enjoy their frogs just as much as the frogs would love the extra space.
> Okay, without having a viv sat there it`s maybe not so easy to know, but it has been mentioned loads in the past.
> The frogs will be happier, they`ll be more inclined to move about meaning they should be seen a lot more making the frog keeping experience a lot better.
> 
> ...


This. 

once you have planted it up and added everything like your plants, wood , substrate etc you will deeply regret what little space you have to observe your frogs. You and your frogs will be way happier with a bigger vivarium. 
I've been there with a smaller viv and I didn't enjoy it too much!

I know you have decided on a bigger viv! but my 2p lol!


----------

